# Error during the customized ports build



## r2com (May 30, 2021)

So I am trying to build a scons package using poudriere and ports; basically trying to build scons port and make it as package for my own custom repository.

it all went well, I installed poudriere, created jail, the setup a ports tree, then specified bulk build (only for one package - scons). I also did setup FreeBSD.conf with additional custom repository, created ssl keys.

I even installed it using pkg after all was done and it installed nicely.

however, that was scons 3.1.2, the default and old vesion. Now, what I am trying to do is, basically rebuild the scons port using 4.1.0 latest version.

here is what I did:
1) went to default created ports directory, all the way down to devel/scons, modified the Makefile for new version of 4.1.0, then I ran "make makesum" right inside that directory.

2) then I did this:
poudriere ports -u -p default -F -M /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default/ -f none

3) then I did this:
poudriere bulk -f /home/r2com/pkglist -j jail1 -vv

build output is below, it seems all is building but its stuck on Patch... no idea what is going wrong, any hints?


```
[00:00:13] Hit CTRL+t at any time to see build progress and stats 
[00:00:13] [01] [00:00:00] Building devel/scons@py37 | scons-py37-4.1.0 
[00:00:13] [01] [00:00:00] Status   devel/scons | scons-py37-4.1.0: check-sanity 
[00:00:13] [01] [00:00:00] Status   devel/scons | scons-py37-4.1.0: pkg-depends 
[00:00:16] [01] [00:00:03] Status   devel/scons | scons-py37-4.1.0: fetch-depends 
[00:00:16] [01] [00:00:03] Status   devel/scons | scons-py37-4.1.0: fetch 
[00:00:16] [01] [00:00:03] Status   devel/scons | scons-py37-4.1.0: checksum 
[00:00:16] [01] [00:00:03] Status   devel/scons | scons-py37-4.1.0: extract-depends 
[00:00:16] [01] [00:00:03] Status   devel/scons | scons-py37-4.1.0: extract 
[00:00:16] [01] [00:00:03] Status   devel/scons | scons-py37-4.1.0: patch-depends 
[00:00:16] [01] [00:00:03] Status   devel/scons | scons-py37-4.1.0: patch 
[00:00:17] [01] [00:00:04] Finished devel/scons@py37 | scons-py37-4.1.0: Failed: patch 
[00:00:17] Stopping 1 builders 
[00:00:18] No package built, but repository needs to be created 
[00:00:18] Creating pkg repository
```


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2021)

Build the port outside of poudriere first. One or more patches from the port fail to apply, so you'll need to fix those. I normally fix a port using the 'standard' port tools first (`make extract`, `make patch`, `make configure`, `make makeplist`, etc). Once I'm more or less satisfied the port is working then I put it through `poudiere testport` for some additional tests. If that doesn't show any problems would you build the "final" package to test.


----------



## r2com (May 30, 2021)

few questions:
1) how do I initiate a run of "make makeplist" inside poudriere?



now Idea how do I handle those missing license errors?


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2021)

r2com said:


> how do I initiate a run of "make makeplist" inside poudriere?


Build and fix the port _outside_ of poudriere. Just like you would build a port the "normal" way. Once you fixed the port, then let poudriere run some final checks on it.


----------



## r2com (May 30, 2021)

ok so here is what I did: I managed to get a build process go nicely inside my system ports tree by running make.
btw, in order for that to happen I had to move few files around in folders, but end result was that "make" succeeded. then, I just copied that devel/scons into the poudriere's devel/scons

then I started bulk build... and I again get exactly same error... what is missing?


----------



## r2com (May 30, 2021)

seems like this specific port is highly broken as I could see from various github reports, and since it is a python related package I'd just install it with python -m pip install


----------

